# Copper Sulphate Cure For Footrot- Works Great



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Dec 3, 2014)

A few years ago I had a terrible case of footrot in a young buck.  I was not supplementing with any minerals at the time (I was new to goats, and knew nothing about them).  He almost lost his foot due to the rot not being diagnosed and treated in time.  Finally a friend with sheep told me what to do and he lived a healthy, happy life afterward, despite a deformed foot.  If I'd caught it sooner, his foot would not have been deformed at all.  Good news was, after all that time I spent with him, he was now much friendlier.  

Foot Rot Cure- Copper Foot Bath Solution:
      1/4 lb. copper sulphate
     4 cups water
    1/4 cup vinegar

Soak affected foot in solution for 10 minutes.  Trim off all dead tissue (disgusting job) and repeat the next day, if necessary.

But...  With foot rot, as most ailments, "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".  Goats and other animals with proper copper levels should not get footrot.
You can view a picture of my goat's foot, and read more details on my blog:  http://mychickenscraps.blogspot.com/2012/02/copper-sulphate-and-foot-rot.html


----------

